# ariosa (musica)



## Frapap

Buongiorno a tutti,

sto traducendo dall'italiano al francese la recensione di un cd di un amico. Spiegando un brano dice che la mélodie è lenta e "ariosa". Il dizionario propone aérée oppure ample. Ma si dice in musica?

Bonjour à tous,

je suis en train de traduire de l'italien au français la recension d'un cd d'un amo. Dans l'explication d'un des morceaux qu'il joue, il dit que la mélodie est lente et "ariosa". Voilà, je en sais pas comment traduire ce mot. Le dico propose aérée ou ample, mais ça se dit en parlant de musique? 

Grazie/Merci!


----------



## Zsanna

Salut,

Je crois qu'on peut utiliser le mot italien en français puisque j'ai trouvé une définition pour cela ici (dictionnaire de musique en français) http://dictionnaire.metronimo.com/index.php?a=list&d=1&p=8&strict=1:

"Nom masculin italien. Air de courtes dimensions dont la forme et le caractère sont ceux d’un récitatif mélodique. Les Cantates de Bach et des Passions en offrent de magnifiques… Voir aussi: Air; Récitatif 0.5 KB"


----------



## urizon9

Ciao,Zsanna! L'ho trovato anch'io ma non ne sono affatto sicuro.Forse non si tratta di musica classica(Frapap?).In quel caso vuol dire sicuramente:" la melodia lenta e *leggera*"(*come l'aria*),cioè *aérée. *


----------



## Frapap

Merci pour vos réponses/ grazie per le vostre risposte!

Urizon 9: no non si tratta di musica classica ma di musica popolare sarda suonata con le launeddas.

Zsanna: J'avais aussi trouvé ce mot mais comme substantif, j'ai besoin d'un adjectif... Je crois que je vais l'éliminer du texte, ce mot n'est pas indespensable. Je l'expliquerai à mon amin...


----------



## Zsanna

Ciao a tutti,

Je suis désolée, c'est vrai. J'étais tellement contente de trouver déjà cela (parce que _aérée_ et _ample_ n'ont rien donné, comme j'avais pensé) que je n'ai pas cherché plus loin. 
Mais c'est bizarre que tandis que selon Petit Robert aussi *arioso *est un substantif, selon Littré c'est un adverbe:

*       arioso* _adv._ Terme de musique. Indique un chant soutenu et approprié aux airs.

Je ne peux pas le juger, par contre, si cela était compris plutôt comme l'un ou l'autre en français. (Cela dépend sûrement aussi de la personne qui l'écoute.)


----------



## itka

Tutti quelli avverbi che danno indicazioni per la musica, di solito,  non si traducono in francese. 
Si usano soltanto le parole italiane :_ lento, presto, allegro ma non troppo,_ etc.

*arioso*, non lo conoscevo, ma troverai qui' qualche indicazione che forse ti aiuteranno.


----------



## urizon9

Hai ragione,itka, ma questa domanda non ha niente a che fare con la musica classica, neanche con gli avverbi.Se non vado errato di solito *non* si usano gli aggettivi italiani per descrivere un brano di musica popolare.Per esempio:Una melodia molto *semplice* (it.)-Une mélodie très* simple*(fr.)


----------



## itka

Non saprei dire se quelle parole non si usano per la musica popolare, ma non ho mai sentito parlare di "une mélodie aérée"... Non penso che sia possibile usare quell'aggetivo per una melodia...
Forse sarebbe una "mélodie légère" ?


----------



## urizon9

Ciao,itka! Io,invece,l'ho sentito molte volte.Ecco una risposta di google(72 000 per "musique aérée"):_Guitare acoustique, flûte, violon, quelques percussions et un accordéon discret suffisent à créer une *musique aérée* et intime._Sicuramente non si può tradurlo "légère" siccome l'aggettivo per questo in italiano è "leggera."
Ma dopo aver riflettuto su questo, credo che sia una domanda più difficile di quanto sembri.(Si tratta anche di uno strumento a *fiato*).


----------



## itka

Ciao Urizon ! 
Ci rifletto ma non riesco ad immaginarmi che tipo di musica sarebbe detta "aérée"...
Non badarci, non m'intendo niente di musica ! Ma stai attento, non fidarti troppo a google dove si trovano tanti orrori ! 
Se trovo qualcosa verro' a dirtelo !


----------

